# New Member - Wanting to make friends and show my explores



## #Dan# (May 5, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I'm based in Sutton, Surrey and have a lot of locations I have photographed which I will soon be sharing with you all and hope to make some friends on here with the same interests as I have. I'm actually in Great Yarmouth until Wednesday and am going to be shooting a location tomorrow - I would love to share my photo's with you all today but I've stupidly left my hardrive at home  but nonetheless I will upload most of them in the upcoming week!

Aged 18 and just finishing a photography course, I get out as much as I can to photograph and explore and have done about 11 locations since i started in October 2011

These places include:

A Malting Plant
Sutton Hospital (Worst explore of my life) 
Pontins
A Weather Station
Burger King!
A Petrol Station
West Park Asylum

And a few others... 

Interests: Photography, Culture, Geography, Travel, Exploration, Horror Films and Music 

Thanks for taking the time to look and I hope I make some new friends through this, Daniel


----------



## gushysfella (May 5, 2012)

Hi welcome to dp. Get post!!! Enjoy and do it safely GF


----------



## urban phantom (May 5, 2012)

Hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## daimo_45 (May 5, 2012)

Welcome from a Guildfordian!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 5, 2012)

Get em posted up - I'm interested to see some of those, esp Burger King, thats a bit different.

Oh, and hi!


----------



## rectory-rat (May 5, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Lincolnshire 
Always up for a meet and explore if you're ever up this way 

-RR


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 5, 2012)

Welcome in bud


----------



## #Dan# (May 5, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Hi welcome to dp. Get post!!! Enjoy and do it safely GF



Thanks a lot  Will have them up soon


----------



## Black Shuck (May 5, 2012)

Welcome. welcome Dan the man.... just pm'd you .


----------



## #Dan# (May 5, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Hi welcome to dp. Get post!!! Enjoy and do it safely GF



Thanks a lot  will do soon


----------



## #Dan# (May 5, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Get em posted up - I'm interested to see some of those, esp Burger King, thats a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and hi!



Ahh thanks  I will have most of them up soon and yep burger king was quite good  I'll show you soon!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 5, 2012)

Welcome along to the forum! Looking forward to seeing your reports


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, consider us 8,500 new friends! 
Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 5, 2012)

Well said X!!! He drove 90 miles at 3 in the morning to meet 2 old farts outside an asylum!


----------



## Seahorse (May 6, 2012)

You may be a little dismayed by the reception you get from the Petrol Station.


----------



## Landsker (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aquanuke (May 6, 2012)

Hi Dan, im new here and also from Sutton.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you already have a few explores under your belt, look forward to seeing some reports :_


----------



## Woofem (May 7, 2012)

welcome along


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 16, 2012)

welcome Dan


----------



## TeeJF (May 16, 2012)

Welcome to the foum bud!


----------



## Scriptonics (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey Dan,

I am based in Croydon and only found out about the concept of urban exploring yesterday. It would be cool to link up or something!!!!!


----------

